

Who are your favorite commenters on Hacker News? Now you can filter by them. - akkartik
http://blog.hystry.com/post/20252078

======
shawndrost
Also, given enough use, this system would output some interesting information
about who the highly-thought-of commenters are. (It's like an upvote, but I
think data that reflects actual usage of a system is more honest than data
that users say reflects their opinion. Think del.icio.us vs. yahoo directory.)

Pretty gameable, too.

~~~
akkartik
People should link to their analogous lists of favorites in the comments here.
That would be cool. Aggregating them into statistics is where it becomes
gameable, but just having those links raw creates an ad hoc and transparent
trust network.

~~~
waleedka
Or maybe you can aggregate the short-lists and generate a report in a few
weeks that showcases the most tracked users.

~~~
akkartik
Or the most-tracked users by users _you're_ tracking.

------
nickb
This is amazingly cool and showcases the power of the web and the spirit of
mashups. Only an open platform allows stuff like this. Thanks!

------
waleedka
Voted up just because my name is on the shortlist ;) Seriously, though, this
is nice.

------
DarrenStuart
cool hack, but I like to read everyones comments

~~~
akkartik
Are you able to keep up with the volume on YC? I find I'm missing a lot over
just the time I sleep.

If you're not going to be able to catch it all then it's much better to try
out different filtering approaches (this is just a prototype) than to leave
the filtering to chance. So went my reasoning.

~~~
DarrenStuart
lol, yeah I can keep up but I am new here so just follow what I have commented
on for the moment.

------
staticshock
you want to ignore everyone new? just like that?

~~~
akkartik
1\. I'm not suggesting people only use this interface. I myself do not. But it
helps me make sure that I have greater coverage over at least the known
sources of interesting stuff, with the rest getting the same random sampling
as before.

2\. This is just a prototype. There are other ways to filter stuff and I'm
exploring those as well.

3\. If and when Hacker News suffers a huge influx of new users, this tool will
help me sift through them on my own schedule without causing me to lose my old
'friends' in the meantime.

